# Interview with a Three-Headed Person



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)

On the CoasttoCoastAM radio show last night, host George Noory interviewed a three headed person who was sitting right in his studio.  From the interview, each head seemed to be well educated and adjusted to their special living conditions.  They live in a small town where everyone knows them, and many people no longer stare.

They say that the middle head controls the body, and it's definitely that of a man.  The head on the left is the woman's and she controls the left arm.  The head on the right is the right arm, he is also African American, since their parents were bi-racial.

The woman appears to dominate as far as deciding what they will do and where they will go.  They are licensed to drive, and say they've never been in an accident.  They do say they have some romantic interests at times, but what they can do is very limited, especially for the side heads.  They go for regular check ups at the doctors, and say they are healthy.

They were born in 1963 in Indiana, and when asked by Noory if they were a part of some kind of scientific experiment, they just said not to their knowledge.  When they eat, they can only eat 1/3 of the food, or just one of them eats a normal amount.  They share the same esophagus, stomach and other organs.

They do not have a job, except as a Walmart greeter in their home town.  The woman says her brothers like to go to sleep early, but she often stays awake and listens to the radio.  I can imagine what a difficult existence they have, they seem to have found a way to work together after not having a choice for so many years.  http://www.coasttocoastam.com/article/interview-with-3-headed-human/


----------



## oakapple (Apr 2, 2015)

What a great April Fools joke this is, I liked it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2015)

Me too Oakapple, he had me going there for awhile, lol!


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 2, 2015)

*EYES ROLL*.....Who, knowing it was April 1st would buy _that_ story???


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 2, 2015)

I simply assumed that he/she/whatever was a relative of Zaphod Beeblebrox.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## oakapple (Apr 3, 2015)

What a cute little boy, but don't care for his friends!


----------



## Grace (Feb 23, 2021)

this is fake. Stop trying to trick people


----------



## Pappy (Feb 23, 2021)

I fell for it hook, line and sinker.
Of course it’s fake Grace. I believe we all understand that.
And, this was posted April 2, 2015.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 24, 2021)

Moe Larry Curly nothing new


----------

